# Walk to Emmaus



## Postoak213

Who has attended a Walk to Emmaus or similar 3 day retreat?

Mine was Walk 243 in May of 1992 on Lake Corpus Christi.


----------



## El Cazador

I went on a Journey to Damascus (JTD #27), April 2004 here in Corpus Christi. I highly recommend a Journey or Emmaus weekend. I just worked the last Men's JTD early this month (JTD #32). It was awsome. De colores Postoak!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Can you fellows elaborate just a bit on the programs you're talking about? Maybe tell us what you experienced on your Journey to Damascus or Walk to Emaus weekend? I haven't heard of either of these retreat formats.


----------



## El Cazador

It is a weekend of spiritual renewal that is unlike anything you have experienced. Mrs. Backlasher, I am confident that you (or anyone) that attends one of these weekends will feel the same way. The weekend is built around 13 presentations. There will also be a lot of worship and fellowship. Here is a link to the JTD website http://journeytodamascus.org/whatis.html and a link to the Emmaus website http://www.upperroom.org/emmaus/whatis/about.asp . Like I said in my earlier post, I did a Journey weekend. The Journey is based on the Emmaus retreat but the Journey has more of a Catholic format to it, although Catholics and Protestants can attend either weekend.

If you want more information about the weekends, log onto the websites. I'm sure you would enjoy either one. The Walk to Emmaus has been around a long time. The JTD has only been around for approximately 6 years. I made a mistake earlier in that the weekend that I worked was actually JTD #42. There have been I believe approximately 1500 Emmaus weekends. Anyway I hope this helps and I hope you consider attending a weekend. If you would like to attend and need a sponsor, pm me and we'll see what we can do. God bless!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Caz,

Thank you for the links. That looks like a great program.


----------



## Buck Master

Best weekend of my life. Feb. 2005 Men's Walk # 1205 Alto Frio Baptist Encampment Leakey, Tx. 

De Colores


----------



## Azurefine69

*Never been but I hear it's very uplifting.*

The last 7 years I've been on the Pleasanton Men's ACTS (Adoration, Community, Theology, Service) retreat with my father-in-law. Just went this past 1st weekend of March. Over the years we have had it @ Lake Corpus Chrsti, Burney, and the last 4 years @ Cordi Marian Retreat Center in San Antonio.

My wife also attends the Pleasanton Women's ACTS retreat with her mother @ another facility in San Antionio in April.

These retreats are very similar to the Walk to Emaus from what I understand, and from my own experience very powerful and uplifting.

BTW: Any faith is welcome to attend. Fishermen needed!

God Bless


----------



## sweetspot

*Walk 1168*

Walk 1168 in Kerville, TX. 
De Colores


----------



## Postoak213

Mrs. Backlasher, we are not talking in code when we say De Colores. It means of the colors and is to remind us that everything of any and all color was made by God.

DE COLORES!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Postoak213 said:


> Mrs. Backlasher, we are not talking in code when we say De Colores. It means of the colors and is to remind us that everything of any and all color was made by God.
> 
> DE COLORES!!!


Do you know I didn't even *notice* that on yall's posts until you mentioned it!

Now that you've explained it, it sort of makes me think of the fact that when God wanted to seal a promise to mankind, He gave us the *rainbow*. God is full of surprises, and he gives us great variety. How awesome!


----------



## peelin' drag

Got my fishin' and huntin' partner sponsoring me to one in July. Have various Christian brothers that have said it is a life changing experience.


----------



## chicapesca

I've been on 3 ACTS retreats, and loved all of them. They are very similar to the WTE retreats. I like the last day, when we return "home" to our church, we are welcomed during the mass, and the parishoners put on a great feast afterwards.


----------



## Postoak213

chicapesca, that si 2cool


----------



## ifish2

*Chrysallis*

I went on Girl's Chrysallis #2 in Austin. Chrysallis is the youth version of the Walk to Emmaus. I was 14 when I went, and am not sure what the ages allowed are now, but it used to be for High School kids. I contribute much of my staying out of trouble in High School and College to this experience. I stayed busy helping out on many teams afterward. Christy Baylor


----------



## Postoak213

ifish2, they have changed the rules and you can now go on a w2e as a pilgrim even if you went on a Chrysallis. Check it out.


----------

